# Forged in fire knife



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I watch dam little TV. One show I do like is Forged in fire. So do the grandchildren. So when they sponsor a product with their name I going to try and support them. I in no way think it is a magic knife. But I like SS . With the pairing knife tossed in and free shipping for two sets I ordered my daughter a set. Why not they want that much for junk at the store. Long wait for shipping so down the road we shall see what shows up.

https://www.buyforgedinfire.com/


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

A hammered and folded knife would cost several hundred dollars. I'm guessing my simple, five inch folded Hattori might brush 1,000 dollars due to the scarcity alone.

My guess is the hammer marks are decorative, and it's the 29 dollar price I find odd. Notice that when they cut the fish in half they used a katana, not the chef's knife.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> A hammered and folded knife would cost several hundred dollars. I'm guessing my simple, five inch folded Hattori might brush 1,000 dollars due to the scarcity alone.
> 
> My guess is the hammer marks are decorative, and it's the 29 dollar price I find odd. Notice that when they cut the fish in half they used a katana, not the chef's knife.


Yep but what the heck if they cut I is worth it. For me most all kitchen knifes cut. The problem with most is crappy handles . They look like something that might hold up. I know purest don't like SS but I do it has served me well.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> For me most all kitchen knifes cut.


You're a polisher, or am I wrong. (?)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> You're a polisher, or am I wrong. (?)


 Not even close . Best I can do is it get a edge on one that will do. The kitchen knifes get run through the sharpener (manual) a few passed now and then and they do just fine. I have known a few people that were hard core into sharping knifes . So sharp looking at them could cut you. Way out of my league. 
That the sad part about the show Forged in fire. They never really get to finish the knifes to perfection, some get close.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The price is right. Will agree the wood handles dont stand up to hard use and dont think the health dept approves them for commerical use around here...but since you obviously aint a fry cook it shouldnt be a problem. Just dont let Mama run them through the dishwasher very often. lol. All my fancy knives have Fibrox handles. Whatever variant of plastic that is. I've had my Forschner/Victonox kitchen knives for about 25 years and the handles are still pristine.
https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-F...ocphy=9027276&hvtargid=pla-320868655861&psc=1


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

This is something I run into quite often--in fact, I do the same thing.

A guy will want a "good knife" and likes Emerson products--until he prices them. Then he buys the 'licensed copy' from Kershaw, I believe. Then he pays me a fee for fixing and polishing the edge. This is false economy. 

Now, I carry nothing but cheap knives. I do my own work for free, obviously. It's kind of like the old Plymouth "Road Runner." A hemi engine in low cost Satellite.

Cheaper kitchen knives still get used daily, even used to cleave pumpkin squash. They get a hard life. And far too quickly they chip, or get ripped through a sharpener until the hard outer coating is gone.

I suggest you buy a middle grade knife, one at a time. Do it when you can afford it. Then buy the next one in the set. I do not think pre-packaged sets for 59.95, just buy better stuff.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I tend towards the middle of the road on knives. I want functionality, durability, and a decent edge. I can sharpen good enough to get what I need done. I need it to be reliable. Polishing is an art, I get it, but as long as my knives do what I need them to do I would rather spend money on long guns or pistols that will hopefully prevent me from resorting to a knife for survival in a fight. Don't get me wrong, I love knives, I always have one on me, but I ain't spending 2000 bucks on one. Besides, If I am down to a knife or hand to hand, I am probably in deep shit anyways.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I judge most by my Buck 119. Had it longer than 43 years. I have never broken the handle , or chipped the SS edge . I darn sure tried. It does not look the worst for wear after all these years. Part of why I ordered it was just to support the show. You know to use the name there is a payment to them. It is at least a show I can stand to watch.
I took over the kitchen when I retired. I have step at a time been getting rid of crap wood handle knifes and junk pans of all kinds. Using my cast iron for most cooking. Have two real good non stick ones for some things.
Getting rid of all plastic plates and stuff like that slowly so wife does not complain. Soon all the real junk knifes will be gone.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Smitty901*, Would these help? They are Edge Pro stones, 220, 400, and 600. The 600 needs a mount, with I have, it just needs to be glued with 3m 77.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> My guess is the hammer marks are decorative, and it's the 29 dollar price I find odd. Notice that when they cut the fish in half they used a katana, not the chef's knife.


I went back and watched it again thinking "surely not", and that was certainly a knife, not a katana.
Like you, that price doesn't sit well with me. Something's off.
At least they didn't advertise it as "never needs resharpening" like some scam kitchen knife ads I've seen.

A handforged, quality chef's knife is never going to be sub-$100, and likely pushing closer to $500 for the higher end.
It just so happens that I've been watching a series by Alec Steele (great name for a blacksmith, right?) where he revisits his first chef's knife attempt, and improves upon it. Really interesting, and you can see the amount of effort it takes for just one knife. Granted, he intentionally makes it harder by using a custom Damascus design, but still...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

You'd be amazed on how much work it is just to refine the edge.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> You'd be amazed on how much work it is just to refine the edge.


It's nowhere near the effort to build the thing, but yes, we all know you go to great lengths to split hairs. (see what I did there?)
You have a tendency to remind us on occasion.
:vs_smirk:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> It's nowhere near the effort to build the thing, but yes, we all know you go to great lengths to split hairs. (see what I did there?)
> You have a tendency to remind us on occasion.
> :vs_smirk:


Not anymore. I retired yesterday. I'll mentor, do pro bono work, even give knives away to workers who can't afford one for their jobs. But my days of polishing for cash are over.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Not anymore. I retired yesterday. I'll mentor, do pro bono work, even give knives away to workers who can't afford one for their jobs. But my days of polishing for cash are over.


One never retires from a passion.
:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> One never retires from a passion.


Oh, my passion is still there, I just changed my direction. The knife section of KT was created to showcase knives and help rookie polishers in DIY jobs. I don't have to grub for dollars anymore. I am completing the last of a big project, and I'm glad there's time to breathe.

In fact, one member here is a client.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My Forged in Fire knifes showed up today. Right out for the box they won my 10 year old granddaughters approval. Was them and put them to use at dinner. Chopped, onions and celery cut chicken with the 8 Inch kitchen knife. Used the paring knife on some fruit .
First the handles are great they should last a life time. That is a big deal to me . I dislike crappy handles on anything. The knifes are sharp by most standards but we all know that is a wide term. Tourist would fix them right away.
For now happy with what I received for what was spent. The second set will go to my daughter.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Can you post a picture?


See how they come out. Dropped the other set off at Daughters house this morning


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Certainly a good looking pair!! I don't really care what my knives look like as long as they are sharp and comfortable to use.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty, we have to talk...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> See how they come out. Dropped the other set off at Daughters house this morning


Mighty handsome specimines.


----------

